# [Resolved] --How to import favourites?



## mrfixituk (Mar 29, 2002)

I recently formated my hard drive and now want to import my 'favourites' I saved. I put all my favourites into a folder but am having trouble using the import wizard.

My 'favourites' are currently saved within a folder in 'My Documents'

What file path do I use? C:\My Documents\bookmark.htm

That is what the wizard gives me.

The wizards asks me what file I want to save.....I want to open the damn thing


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

You could just open the folder where they are stored, then copy and paste them in the place you want them.


----------



## mrfixituk (Mar 29, 2002)

Cheers...worked a treat


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

next time just save your complete favourites folder, then replace the complete folder when you want it back, saves doing it individually. For eg, find favourites folder in windows explorer, right click it, send to, docs/floppy wherever you want it


----------



## mrfixituk (Mar 29, 2002)

I did save all my 'favourites' in one folder. This is a great place to get advice.


----------

